# (H) Orks (W) SM or $$$



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I have the Orks from the AoBR box set. 

War Boss
5 Nobs
20 Ork Boyz
3 Koppters
They are put together and primed and a few are nicely painted. Pics to come soon. Looking for any SM stuff or a little $$ zip me a pm and see what we can make happen!


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Come on guys! I'd trade for a drop pod or some other SM stuff!


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh and yes I do have the 3 choppers too. 

I would also be interested in any Fantasy Dwarf or LotR minins to...


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Could you show me the pics of all the orks you have


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I would give you all of the black reach troops for those orks. I'll even custom paint them, not based of course to the army of your preference.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

OK here is the deal 2 of the coppters blads are broke and need fixed. I do have the flight bases for them. I would love to trade these for the AoBR SM.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Any takers? SM drop pod or tank, $$ or even Fantasy Dwarf stuff?.... let me know!


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats cool, what SM army do you collect?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

White scars why what do u have?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Marymony if u want to trade. I'd rather paint them myself. Let me know via pm if u want to trade.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

bump

Ok. This is what I'm thinking. $35 paypaled get these shipped to you in the lower 48 states. If you want them pm me for my paypal email address


----------

